# Bagpipes in Nova Scotia



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

Came across this in my travels ...


As a  bagpiper, I play many gigs. Recently I was  asked by a funeral director to  play at a graveside service for a man  who loved being a model railroader. He had lots of family and friends,   and they wanted him buried by some railroad tracks at a cemetery in the  Nova Scotia back  country.  

As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I  got lost and, being a typical  man, I didn't stop for directions.  I  finally arrived over an hour late and saw that everyone had evidently  gone . There were only the diggers and crew  left and they were eating  lunch. 

I felt badly and apologized to the men for  being late.  I went  to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was  already  in place. I didn't know what else to do, so I started to play.  The  workers put down their lunches and began to gather around. 

I played out   my heart and soul for this toy train guy. I played like  I've never  played before for this man who loved trains.  In the end as I played  "Amazing Grace", the workers began to weep. They wept, I  wept, we all  wept together. 

When I finished, I packed up my bagpipes and  started for  my car. Though my head was hung low, my heart was full.  As I opened  the door to my car, I heard one of the workers say, "I never  seen  anything like that before, and I've been putting in septic tanks for  twenty-five years!


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2014)

OMG, that's funny.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2014)

Still laughing. Good way to start my day.nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL!  :biggrin-new:


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Phil ...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2014)

:lol1:    Good one Phil.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2014)

...the pipes, the pipes, were callin!   Good one!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh piper boy, the tanks, the tanks are calling
From yard to yard, and down suburban blush 
The summer's gone, and all the tanks are overflowing
'Tis you, 'tis you must go and I must flush ...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2014)

Tanks Phil!  Excellent!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

Good one Phil! :lol:


----------

